# LED trim for Halo H7ICT can



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

te12co2w said:


> Which LED recessed can trim do you like? Halo, Enviro, Commercial Electric? Something else?I am going to try to convince the customer to go to LED. They have Halo H7ICT recessed cans installed now. There is slight pitch to the ceiling. I am guessing 10-15 degrees. Ceiling goes from 8-9 feet to 12 feet. The cans are about 4' apart. I"m thinking LED trims will be ok even though they won't be looking straight down.


Commercial Electric makes a good one they dim well too.....the color is 2700K they look good and the price is less than $15 a trim..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I've probably used 100 of these. No failures so far. Great color and dimming. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-6-in-TW-Series-65W-Equivalent-Soft-White-2700K-Dimmable-LED-Retrofit-Recessed-Downlight-DRDL6-06227009-12DE26-1C100/205337184


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Nicor trims made by LG are great. $22 a pop.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> The Nicor trims made by LG are great. $22 a pop.


 I haven't seen these Nicor trims as of yet.


----------

